# My Chicken Chili



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2015)

I made this easy recipe yesterday for Super Bowl Sundy, and thought I'd share.

My Chicken Chili

1 cup of chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped red or green bell pepper
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded, and chopped
3 large garlic cloves, chopped
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken thighs cut in bite size pieces
2 cans of 28oz white beans, drained and rinsed 
1 10 oz can Las Palmas green chili enchilada sauce
3 cups of chicken broth
1 cup of water
1/2 cup masa harina
1 Tbs Adobe seasoning
Grated cheese and cilantro leaves for garnish

Saute' the veggies in a few tablespoons of oil, adding garlic last so it doesn't burn. Add the chicken and cook a few minutes until it looses color. Add the beans and the  liquids, using the water to blend the masa harina. Add the Adobe seasoning, and simmer for a half hour or more. Top the bowls with grated cheese and cilantro..


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds really good, Kayelle! Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh, that sounds good, Kay.  I like the addition of the masa for thickening.  Thank you for sharing - copied and saved!


----------



## Bookbrat (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you...I found a can of Las Palmas green sauce hidden in the pantry and was wondering what to do with it (besides enchiladas). Have chicken thighs so this is perfect.

I grind popcorn for cornmeal...thinking if I ground some extra fine it would work fine for thickening (?).


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds delish, Kay, thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Bookbrat said:


> Thank you...I found a can of Las Palmas green sauce hidden in the pantry and was wondering what to do with it (besides enchiladas). Have chicken thighs so this is perfect.
> 
> I grind popcorn for cornmeal...thinking if I ground some extra fine it would work fine for thickening (?).



Masa harina is a very finely ground corn flour made from corn that's  dried, cooked in water with slaked lime (which gives it distinctive  flavor), ground, and dried again. Mixed with water (or sometimes oil),  it forms the dough called "masa" that is used to make 
corn tortillas. 
To  get that distinctive flavor, try grinding stale or dry corn tortillas  in a food processor until you get a fine powder. Cornmeal will give you the right texture, though the flavor won't be quite the same as masa. It really pays to get some masa harina to have on hand. It's distinctive flavor is also great in beef Chili, not to mention Chicken Tortilla Soup.


----------

